# LOCAL 11 Apprenticeship interview



## Cliff6492 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I took and passed my entrance exam back in October of 2013 and am scheduled for an interview with the union committee next month. Does anyone have any tips? pointers? dress code suggestions? for the interview? I am really really trying to get in, right now im currently attending Long Beach City College to get my Electrical certification its my first semester and im loving it. My professor is the union president and said she wants to coach me for my interview. I really need as much information as I can get because im really trying to be part of the brotherhood and set a great career for myself. Please only reply if you are part of are trying to get in Local 11 ONLY. Please also update me with work for example if its slow right now, will it pick up soon? long waiting list to get into the apprenticeship program.

THANKS ALOT GUYS! :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Dress like an electrician.


----------



## jorge818 (Mar 21, 2014)

I also took the test back in October and passed but still havent gotten my letter. When did you get yours?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Loco 11 holmes! Por vida!


----------



## Cliff6492 (Nov 6, 2013)

jorge818 said:


> I also took the test back in October and passed but still havent gotten my letter. When did you get yours?


I received my letter on Saturday 3/22/2014, my interview is this upcoming Saturday the 29th. hope you get yours soon bro :thumbup:


----------

